
How to not be impressed by spurious correlations - inputcoffee
https://medium.com/@inputcoffee/how-to-not-be-impressed-by-spurious-correlations-b7c6fe27a4ad#.dfvd7wq9f
======
startupdiscuss
This is not new information though, right? I like that you point out the role
of rising prices and population in so many of these.

~~~
projectramo
Not new as a general concept but I hadn't thought of some of the details in
this way.

